# The Best Finger Food!



## chef21 (Aug 16, 2007)

hey..as far as appetizers go ..what do you caterers or chefs usually like to serve at events?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

food with a high profit margin


----------



## 1dessertdiva (Oct 20, 2006)

It all depends on so many variables ie: type of event, budget, time of year etc...
Joan


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

what shroomgirl said :lol:.....


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Agreed ... Low labor cost, low food cost, ease of handling..High Proft


----------



## cookcook (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh i like the idea "food with a high profit margin" :roll: U guys inspired me :smoking:


----------

